# My 5000 mile summer trip



## Windigo (Jul 21, 2004)

Newton-Chicago-New York City-Orlando-New Orleans-Chicago-Newton

I’m afraid I’m not as observant as some and didn’t get the chance to write down any of the consists, so I apologize if anyone is sad that I didn’t get that info. I was just too excited about getting onto the train and in my room to see the scenery.

This was my second 5000 mile trip in just under a year, and it started by boarding the SW Chief in Newton, KS. If you haven’t been off of the train to see the station in Newton, it’s an old brick building from the 1930’s, supposedly patterned after Shakespeare’s Stratforn-upon-Avon home. The inside looks like it came right out of the 30s as well with the old doors, ticket counter, and lights. The train was almost right on time as I went out to the platform and walked towards my sleeper car and in to my standard sleeper room. Since it was about 3 AM I decided to take a little nap. The trip was fairly uneventful and no major delays.

I got to Union Station in Chicago and the Metropolitan Lounge was still under reconstruction, so we all got to walk clear to the other side of the station to the Great Hall where the temporary waiting room was located. It was a fairly large room full of chandeliers, sandstone carved walls and intricate designs on the ceilings. The managed to bring all of the chairs and couches, along with the TV from the old lounge, but apparently there was no sound system so the lounge attendants had to walk around the room, turning off the fans and humidifiers so they could yell out announcements for red cap assistance and boarding info. On the trip back through Chicago, I got to walk around the station a bit more to see all of the marble and brass stair cases and the gold colored statues up near the ceiling in the Great Hall. I also had the chance to walk around Canal Street and see some of the buildings there, including the Sears Tower.

There wasn’t a lot to see on my side of the train on the Lake Shore Limited, and much of the route was at night, so not a lot to look at anyway until we got to New York state. The train was a couple hours late into Penn Station, which was fine with me because that meant less time waiting for the Silver Meteor. The Hudson River was beautiful, as were the mansions built along its banks. I had a Viewliner Standard bedroom during this portion of the trip, which was a nice convenience with the sink and toilet. My meals were paid for but I didn’t eat in the dining car because I’m one of those few people that just don’t enjoy that experience as well as some. I ended up grabbing a sandwich in the lounge car and got stuck behind a kid who decided it was his duty to go through everything on display and announce at the top of his voice which items had expired according to the labels, while handing them over to the lounge attendant working the register. Everyone was getting a little annoyed with the kid by that point and the attendant finally convinced him to come back later after the old stock was put away and new items were put up in their place. I remember getting a free newspaper each morning on every train last year on my trip, but this year the Lakeshore Limited was the only one that had them available for some reason.

The Silver Meteor trip to Orlando was probably the highlight of my trip. Even though the track was rough and I got tossed into the side of my sink and hit my head during a 90+ mph track switch, I saw one of the most beautiful sights I have ever seen in my life later that evening. I woke up from a brief nap to see out my window the Capitol building lit up, along with the Washington Monument and the Jefferson Memorial, all in their patriotic glory. It was like a post card that I was experiencing first hand. Last year when I took this trip and stayed in NYC, it was amazing to see the things I’ve only seen on television or in the movies before, being just an average guy from a town of 1200 people in Kansas. Now I was seeing our nation’s historical buildings within walking distance of where I was sitting, where before I had only seen them on the news or in pictures.

We were a few hours late into Florida, but I had plenty of time to spare over the weekend so no worries. The first thing I noticed was it looked like the “ORLANDO” lettering had been painted green from its original white stucco/Spanish building look I saw last year. The inside of the station was much like the Newton station – old, 1930s-40s looking lights and seating, and I think the PA system was from the same era because it was almost impossible to hear train announcements.

My trip back was on the Sunset Limited. This was where I was scared the most because of recent past performance of the train. I was standing on the platform in Orlando for the trip back and was talking to a guy that was just bused in because the eastbound Sunset was 24 hours late into New Orleans a couple days before, but he was taking it back to California because he loved train travel. The trip back left me plenty of time in New Orleans to catch the City of New Orleans back to Chicago. Along the way I saw beautiful Winter Park which had some sort of festival going on this last Sunday in one of the big parks there. There was a guy standing near the train, who took off his shirt and just started swaying back and forth – whether there was music he was listening to or he was just in the mood to show a bunch of weary travelers his pasty body, I’ll never know. We stopped just after Sanford, I don’t remember the town, but some poor guy with a bike loaded down with groceries came up to the intersection just as the crossing bars went down, then it started to pour rain. He parked the bike and started walking back to the store down the street to be where it was dry, but by the time he got to the store the train had already started off again so he came back drenched, ready to continue home. After that, through the rest of Florida and then during daylight in Mississippi and Louisiana, it was interesting to see all of the different types of economic classes along the tracks. Some houses were very large and beautiful, others were painted lime green or purple with tin roofs, and enough broken vehicles on the lawn to start a salvage yard. No matter who was outside, though, they all stopped what they were doing to wave at us as we went by. Old people, kids, young couples barbecuing, they were all smiling and looked happy that a train full of folks was going through their backyards. (cont...)


----------



## Windigo (Jul 21, 2004)

New Orleans’ Magnolia Lounge was under reconstruction so I got to sit out in the regular waiting area. I got some nice pictures of the Super Dome and some of the wall mural inside of the station. A bit more modern looking than Newton and Orlando, with the decorations and giant clocks on the walls the station had a definite feel of something from the 50s or 60s with little video poker rooms here and there mixed in with the gift shops and Subway sandwich place. The construction was so loud on the Magnolia room that it was impossible to hear the announcements of the trains boarding, so whenever a conductor walked through the door I walked around close to the boarding gates to hear what he had to say. We would’ve left on time to Chicago (I think we got pretty close actually) but a family had just arrived from a cruise and missed getting their baggage in as checked baggage and it took forever for them to cram it all into the sleeper car. Some of those suitcases were bigger than I was, so I’m surprised there was room, but it eventually all fit.

I had a Deluxe sleeper for the Sunset and City of New Orleans, which was very nice to spread out in. I forget the attendant’s name on the City of New Orleans but she stopped in to ask me about my trip, and chatted with me for a while on where I had been and where I was going. She brought me a couple of bottles of water and a blanket. I remember last year every time I boarded the train I had 2 bottles of water waiting for me in my room, but this year, this was the first time I had seen any water. I had been filling up a bottle I had brought with me but the bottled water was much better tasting. Plus the sinks this year were so powerful that they sprayed everywhere so I was glad to not have to use them that often. I know there was water offered on the other trains at the little coffee area near the door, but by the time I had gotten there all that was left was ice most of the time.

Also on the City of New Orleans was a parks and wildlife expert who told us about the areas of Louisiana we were going through. It was interesting to look down and see alligators swimming near the tracks, or giant birds standing in the marshes and have them all described to us over the PA system. That went on for an hour or so, then if we wanted to, we could go to the lounge car to hear more, but it was nap time, and everything outside was starting to look a lot like Kansas, which I see every day, so I zonked out.

We got to Chicago on time, which I told the attendant I was hoping we’d be a few hours late since I had 6 hours to wait for the Southwest Chief to take me back home. She laughed and said when we want it to be on time it rarely is, but Chicago was a nice town so maybe I would have time to explore a bit. On the way backing into the station I saw another Amtrak train right beside us that was mostly Superliner sleeper cars, with one Amtrak California Surfliner car right in the middle. Wow those things are painted up really nice compared to the regular Amtrak cars! The lounge wasn’t full when I got there, but the station was. I think I was caught in the middle of the morning Metra rush hour because it looked like the whole city was running through the terminal. I checked in my bags, bought a disposable camera and took some pictures of the station inside. I went back to the lounge and it was standing room only for the rest of the wait. The nice seat by the bathroom I had previously was now home to a few people, some sitting on the magazine table. I did meet a nice guy and his elderly mother, both of whom were traveling to Texas and leaving about the same time as the SW Chief. They told me about some of the earlier pre-Amtrak routes they used to take and how some of them were very popular but don’t exist anymore – like a daytime route from Dallas to OKC, to Wichita and on to Kansas City.

The Chief was ready to board, so I got into my standard room and was excited about getting home. One interesting thing that happened was the couple in the room next to me closed their door and couldn’t get back out. The door malfunctioned and came off the track. The wife had bad arthritis and couldn’t open it, and the husband had just gotten out of the hospital from shoulder surgery and couldn’t open it. The car attendant was a big guy and could open the door with some effort, but he and the conductor couldn’t get the door fixed, so they went to the front of the train and brought back a crow bar and gave it to them to use if the door got stuck again. We were on time most of the way until we hit Kansas City last night, then we were late. It was ok though because outside of the window I got to get a nice long look at an old restored engine and some vintage passenger cars that were parked there over night. The engine looked to be (and I’m no expert on this stuff) similar to an E-9 in design, though it easily could’ve been older. There was also an old dining car. Black, gold, and orange were the colors and if it was the 1950s they could have easily have passed for new off of the assembly line they looked that good.

We got to Newton early, having made up some time between Topeka and Lawrence this morning and I was happy to see my car was still in one piece for the 70 mile drive home. I imagine the guys at the convenience store where I stopped to grab breakfast thought I was drunk because I still felt I was swaying back and forth. Also nice to see was that my house was in one piece and my bed and computer were waiting here for me as if I had never left. All of the comforts of being home again after 5000 miles of seeing the sights. I definitely had fun!

Two things I noticed on my first trip that were confirmed during this trip. First, no matter how far out into the middle of nowhere you are, someone, somewhere has managed to throw old tires or a washing machine along the tracks to mess up the landscape. Seriously, the effort it takes to get to some of these places to dump those things must’ve been twice the trouble it would’ve been to go to the city dump or call someone to haul the stuff away. It would be nice to see some sort of beautification crews pick up along the rail routes, but I doubt that will happen. Second, duct tape is the tool of choice when fixing anything that breaks in a sleeper car. One of the trash bin doors had a broken latch in a Viewliner standard room I was in, and it was duct taped closed, and in the second Viewliner room I was in, the door frame was loose where it attached to the wall, so there were strips of duct tape holding it on. I also had a room with a cracked mirror (maybe about a 1-1.5 ft. crack) that was held together with duct tape. No big deal really, just goes to show the state of repair of some of the equipment and how little time there is between stops to make simple repairs I guess.


----------



## engine999 (Jul 21, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed the trip, I guess Amtrak likes the ease and cost of duct tape.


----------



## saxman (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice report. I would like to do a circle trip one of these days. Not sure if I want to go east or west next time though.

Chris


----------



## boyishcolt (Jul 24, 2004)

nice trip report but if you do not enjoy the diner (i do not always care for either) the attendant will bring the meal to your room


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 26, 2004)

Yours was a fascinating trip report. Especially enjoyed your seeing alligators and other wildlife around New Orleans.

The black gold and orange equipment you mentioned seeing in Kansas City might have been from the Kansas City Southern Railroad. It had beautiful equipment in the 50's and 60's.

And it is a neat experience to be served in your room, as someone else has suggested, if you want a change from the dining car routine. I would always recommend to a new traveler that they experience the diner, but after you get used to it, the other is a nice idea sometimes


----------



## panamaclipper (Jul 26, 2004)

Was this what you saw:

http://www.kcsi.com/employee/emp_sbell.html


----------



## Windigo (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes that looks like it! Very interesting to see in person


----------



## whc6 (Jul 27, 2004)

My first train trip was on the KCS Southern Belle in 1965. My mom and I went from New Orleans to Mena Arkansas and return. I remember the shiny black cars, the red and yellow stripes, the starched tablecloths in the dining car, and the starched employees.

I've loved trains ever since that trip.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 27, 2004)

I believe the equipment on Amtrak's present day Piedmont is actually from KCS. However I have read that it has stainless steel sheating and is thus no longer painted those particular colors.


----------



## whc6 (Jul 28, 2004)

Correct, the Piedmont has silver stainless steel cars with a blue and red stripe. The engine is painted in a somewhat stylized version of the NC flag.

The government forced the state to drop the dome car from the Piedmont consist. Apparently it did not meet some new safety standard. The dome car is for sale by the state at a reasonable $285,000.

The dome car was built by Pullman in 1952 for Milwaukee Road. It was sold to CN and then to VIA.

See www.bytrain.org for a listing and photos of other suplus cars for sale by the state.

NC Rail Division


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 28, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, whc6, how old were you in in 1965 when you took your nice trip on the Southern Belle?

Sounds like you were old enough to remember it fairly well.

My first trip was at age three and I just barely THINK that I remember a scene or two from it.


----------



## whc6 (Jul 28, 2004)

I called my mom to verify the year. I was wrong - it was 1967 or 1968 when we made the trip. I would have been around 6 years old.

I spent many a summer day in Mena Arkansas. As there is nothing to do in Mena, the whole town would turn out for the arrival of the Southern Belle. I think people wanted to see who got on and off. Therefore, I had seen the train many times prior to taking it.

My daddy also used to take me to Union Station in New Orleans. It was great fun looking at the different trains backed into the terminal. A wonderful day for a little boy.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 28, 2004)

Windigo said:


> happen. Second, duct tape is the tool of choice when fixing anything that breaks in a sleeper car. One of the trash bin doors had a broken latch in a Viewliner standard room I was in, and it was duct taped closed, and in the second Viewliner room I was in, the door frame was loose where it attached to the wall, so there were strips of duct tape holding it on. I also had a room with a cracked mirror (maybe about a 1-1.5 ft. crack) that was held together with duct tape. No big deal really, just goes to show the state of repair of some of the equipment and how little time there is between stops to make simple repairs I guess.


Aloha

A friend in theater sent this to me.

You need only two tools: WD-40 and duct tape.

If it doesn't move and it should, use WD-40.

If it moves and shouldn't, use the duct tape.

Do you think he stole it from the Amtrak repair manual.   :lol:

Counting the days to September 14, when I go to New Orleans via LAX, EMY, CHI, on the Coast Starlight, California Zepher, and City of New Orleans. B)


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 28, 2004)

whc6 said:


> I called my mom to verify the year. I was wrong - it was 1967 or 1968 when we made the trip. I would have been around 6 years old.
> I spent many a summer day in Mena Arkansas. As there is nothing to do in Mena, the whole town would turn out for the arrival of the Southern Belle. I think people wanted to see who got on and off. Therefore, I had seen the train many times prior to taking it.
> 
> My daddy also used to take me to Union Station in New Orleans. It was great fun looking at the different trains backed into the terminal. A wonderful day for a little boy.




Your childhood sounds so much like mine. Town names, train names and years are very different (esp. the years!) but the same idea.

And such pleasant memories.

Don't guess I ever saw the Southern Belle in, uh, "person", but, I do think I have seen a car or two from it scattered around somewhere or other through the years.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 31, 2004)

I forgot to add one of the most important things! Those talking gates in Chicago  That was fun walking past those -- Gate 7, Gate 6, Gate 5....

Sad thing is, there are so many people in that area most of the time, and they have a big range, I can't see how they would be useful to figure out where you were if you were visually impaired. I think all of the gates were talking at once most of the time I was in that area of the station. Cute voice though


----------

